# PB Cobia from the kayak



## Prof. Salt (May 6, 2014)

While I was scouting locations ahead of the Corpus Christi Bluewater Kayak Classic last weekend, I found some really nice fish. Eight kings (five measured over 50") and a stud cobia that taped out at 55 inches: what a tiring and fun morning in the kayak!


----------

